# My sentences are too short, how can I make them longer?



## CalZoneP

Hey everyone. So, I've been studying Korean a lot lately, and I've come to realize that I don't really know how to make long sentences. I just end up saying: 안녕하세요. 예준이에요. 미국 사람이에요. 19살 이에요. I like this. I like that. I'm doing this. 뭐 해? 네. 응. 응. 네.

It makes it hard to really have a conversation with someone when I can't make complex sentences. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Aidensuh

Your question is too broad. I don't know where to start answering. But as a second language learner, I can say speaking and trying out short sentences is the first step to learn another language. To answer your question, if you want to speak complex sentences, I think you need some knowledge about the language structure. Try to read lots of easy Korean books or listen to Korean conversation, and try to figure out frequently-used structures of Korean language. With lots of practice in real life or in writing, I am sure you will be able to speak complex sentences. Studying grammar books that deal with lots of useful Korean language structures helps. Try to find prefabricated patterns in Korean and practice them. Patterns in English such as_ "it helps us think.....", "That's kind of like...." or "it was ..... who did ......."_


----------



## joopoppa

CalZoneP said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been studying Korean a lot lately, and I've come to realize that I don't really know how to make long sentences. I just end up saying: 안녕하세요. 예준이에요. 미국 사람이에요. 19살 이에요. I like this. I like that. I'm doing this. 뭐 해? 네. 응. 응. 네.
> 
> It makes it hard to really have a conversation with someone when I can't make complex sentences. Can anyone help me out?



Learn to connect with grammar. For example:

V-(으)면서 two actions happen simultaneously    
V-고 나서 - Added to verb to express that after one action, another action occurs


----------



## Rance

As Aidensuh said, the question cannot be answered in a simple reply as it requires to go over Korean grammar extensively.
I'm not sure how you are learning Korean, but if you ask for some good websites with online course/guides I'm sure there are people who can point to right directions.
Once you start to have more specific questions with certain Korean grammar, please come back and ask those questions.
When learning a language, it would take some patience, but as you learn more grammar you will be able to start making more complex sentences.

Alternatively you could make a complex sentence in English composed of those simple Korean sentences you listed, then ask how it could be translated into Korean.


----------



## 涼宮

To make complex sentences you need to study _subordinate clauses_. That/which/who/whose, etc. even if the connectives per se don't exist they can be expressed in any language with the right syntax. 

I saw your sister at the park yesterday = simple sentence

The person whom I saw at the park yesterday was your sister = complex.

This wooden stick used to play baseball with is called a bat.

I will eat everything that my sister cooks.

Those girls whose dogs were killed 2 months ago are high school students. 

etc. etc.

Learn the way to make such sentences. I found some short reference:


----------



## Bran Hyun Haek

I think that you have to study more vocabulary, besides the grammar. 
Because, if you study only the grammar you'll be limited in a few words. Try to learn 1 word a day or a word list for a month..... 
How much different words you know ( more  syntax structures, of course! ) in a little time you'll be making complex sentences


----------

